# Should i convert a Craftsman 26" blower or not?



## Farmboy58 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, I'm a newbie to this forum. I purchased a new Craftsman 26" snowblower. I've used it a couple of times and it does ok. I'm thinking about converting it to a track drive. It that a hard conversion or is it really going to be worth it, or should I just put some chains on it? Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Why? Do you have a traction problem? Do you have a hill?


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

What are your needs. Good wheels especially w/ chains are pretty capable.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Farmboy58 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie to this forum. I purchased a new Craftsman 26" snowblower. I've used it a couple of times and it does ok. I'm thinking about converting it to a track drive. It that a hard conversion or is it really going to be worth it, or should I just put some chains on it? Thanks


Welcome to the Snowblower Forum!
Let me cut to the chase:
Sell the new Craftsman. By your own reckoning you want tracks. Buy an older Craftsman with tracks.
Use the balance of the funds bringing it to full operational capability.
That'll be MUCH cheaper and easier to get tracks than what you propose and you'll end up with a much more robust machine than what is sitting in your garage presently.
Or put tire chains on it. Heck, how many times does one use a snowblower in a year, anyway?
It will be March 1 in about 1 week, how much snow can be left in this year?


----------



## Farmboy58 (Feb 18, 2021)

Yea I could use all the traction I can get. I have back problems and I'm finding myself pushing on it most of the times and that's not good.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I read a lot of people here complain that tracked machines need to be muscled around which might defeat the purpose for you. Exception to this might be higher end machines.


----------



## Farmboy58 (Feb 18, 2021)

The reason why I ask is because I thought maybe track ones worked better for people. You see a lot of tractors and combines and even skid tractors with tracks on them now a days.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Farmboy58 said:


> The reason why I ask is because I thought maybe track ones worked better for people. You see a lot of tractors and combines and even skid tractors with tracks on them no a days.


I don't know if you saw this thread but;








Ariens Platinum 30 vs. Ariens Deluxe Track 28


I am quite torn and am hoping someone here can help me out. I have just purchased an Ariens Platinum 30, but went in looking to purchase the Deluxe Track 28. I have two friends who own track snow blowers who steered me towards this method of propulsion. However, at the dealer the salesman had...




www.snowblowerforum.com





I have no personal experience w/ tracked machines so take my opinion for what its worth but I if the machine otherwise working a set of chains may be the way to go.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen an older Craftsman wheeled and track units some time back. Very close in size and model and looked at the tracks. On those machines, yes I think the wheeled unit could be converted to tracks at a price. IMO unless you can find a parts unit with good tracks on it, I doubt it would be very easy to convert. It likely would be very expensive to do. In fact I would guess it would cost as much to buy all the parts to convert your unit as it would cost to find a used track unit.
Having said all that, I think with good tires and chains you'd be hard pressed to bog it down traction wise vs a tracked unit.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not sure if your Craftsman has Power steering or not. But a machine with power steer may be better on your back as well. If you do go with a new machine consider the weight of the machine as well as the width. A 26 vs. a 24" wide machine may not sound like much difference by the 24 is a bit lighter and a bit easier to manouver. Again all considerations as far as wear and tear on your body. Only you know what your body can take. You only have one so take care of it.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Farmboy58 said:


> Yea I could use all the traction I can get. I have back problems and I'm finding myself pushing on it most of the times and that's not good.


Just wondering, you say your "pushing" on the machine most of the time.
Is this due to lack of traction, trying to scrape to close to the ground, running in the wrong speed (to fast), tackling "hard packed snow"?
I have an older 27 inch Craftsman I use for parts of my yard when I do not get to it for a week or two, and that machine has no issues powering itself through the snow, as long as I select a slower speed.
I also have a newer Ariens Platinum 30 inch that I use for most of my snow clearing. Other than hard packed (slid off the roof) or been through 5 or 6 freeze/thaw cycles that I can walk along beside the machine, holding onto only the drive handle and it propels itself through up to 12 inches of snow (6-7 inches wet) in 3rd or 4th speed.
Neither of these machines has chains.
I should also mention my yard is sloped, and my one driveway requires climbing 3 feet in 10.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Farmboy58 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie to this forum. I purchased a new Craftsman 26" snowblower. I've used it a couple of times and it does ok. I'm thinking about converting it to a track drive. It that a hard conversion or is it really going to be worth it, or should I just put some chains on it? Thanks


Sell the Craftsman and buy this one. Fix the old one with the money you get for the new one.






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------

